# Car tires



## Mybella (Apr 13, 2018)

_Has any one bought tires for a truck/ suv using the discounts? And how much did you pay?
Thank you_


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm not exactly answering your question, but...

Tires can be a bug expense for rideshare, I highly reccomend buying used tires. You can get take offs (90% or more tread) for half or a third of what they cost new. It just makes too much sense to go this route and save yourself some money. You can find better deals usually locally or on Craigslist however have used bestusedtires. Com a few times as they're great free shipping and decent deals plus a massive selection


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

RideshareGentrification said:


> I'm not exactly answering your question, but...
> 
> Tires can be a bug expense for rideshare, I highly reccomend buying used tires. You can get take offs (90% or more tread) for half or a third of what they cost new. It just makes too much sense to go this route and save yourself some money. You can find better deals usually locally or on Craigslist however have used bestusedtires. Com a few times as they're great free shipping and decent deals plus a massive selection


Was not familiar with that site. It does indeed seem like it ships free. Interesting...some of the prices are not bad.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Was not familiar with that site. It does indeed seem like it ships free. Interesting...some of the prices are not bad.


Yeah they're not bad, I like to check clist and locally first

Last year I got some Michelin pilot super sports for my BMW off Craigslist for $250 and they had at close to 90% tread the set would have cost close to $1200 new

I had a blowout on my awd suv which had Blizzacks instead of replacing all 4 I was able to find one with matching tread wear for $55 shipped from that site those were $165 each new granted this one was at around 55% tread it was identical to my other 3


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Do not buy used Tires. Period.
You don't know where they came from, how they have been used, over or underinflated, high speeds, overloads, etc.
Internal damage on those tires will show sometimes weeks later.
I do save money too, but when it comes to tires, only the best, brand new ones for my Car.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

RideshareGentrification said:


> I'm not exactly answering your question, but...
> 
> Tires can be a bug expense for rideshare, I highly reccomend buying used tires. You can get take offs (90% or more tread) for half or a third of what they cost new. It just makes too much sense to go this route and save yourself some money. You can find better deals usually locally or on Craigslist however have used bestusedtires. Com a few times as they're great free shipping and decent deals plus a massive selection


It's not just treads when you talk about tires, The age of the tire is important too. I wouldn't use a 10 year old tire even if it has 90% treads left. Rubber deteriorate over time, Even if it just sits on the shelf.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> It's not just treads when you talk about tires, The age of the tire is important too. I wouldn't use a 10 year old tire even if it has 90% treads left. Rubber deteriorate over time, Even if it just sits on the shelf.


Oh yeah well that's common sense . You can easily look for dry rot on a tire , and if you're not familiar with tires you can use a used tire site like best used tires . com they have guarantees and won't sell aged tires . I try to keep my expenses to a minimum on my Uber/Lyft/Turo vehicles as they are business assets to me . So I find deals on take off tires , I do 90% of my own maintenance and repairs and I use fuel rewards cards teamed up with gas station type rewards etc... I also order all of my oil and filters on auto ship through Amazon which saves me a ton , my Fully Synthetic oil usually sells at auto stores for $27 a gallon I get it for $18 through amazon auto ship as well as saving about $3 for oil filters


----------

